
Building a RNN-LSTM completely from scratch (no libraries) - neuhaus
http://wp.firrm.de/index.php/2018/04/13/building-a-lstm-network-completely-from-scratch-no-libraries/
======
p1esk
Wow, this is plagiarism. The code is copied from here:
[https://github.com/llSourcell/LSTM_Networks](https://github.com/llSourcell/LSTM_Networks)

